# Hello everyone, it's Elle Mac!



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi everyone...

I have been "meaning" to use this forum more for months and months now... but I finally made it... hurray! :bounce:

Just wanted to say hello and introduce myself- I started training in September and I have been tracking my progress on a FB page since I started. I was pretty hefty and pushing 14st (mostly fat) at 5'9", with an unhealthy lifestyle, poor attitude and lack of knowledge.

I have changed my lifestyle completely and made a goal from day one that I would compete in April. I am 8 weeks out from my first show now, and really excited at how much I have changed! It's been an amazing journey so far, I have been lucky enough to have the help and support of some amazing and very kind people.

I stick to basic principles- eat clean, train hard, and use good quality supplements to my diet (Extreme Nutrition).

Once I work out what I am doing (I am not very "techy"- silly Elle!) I will post up some photos, etc etc.

Quite a long hello!!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

good luck with the training elle .. are you entering the nabba west britain ... i usally go along to that show and sometimes compete ...will give you a cheer on stage :attention:


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes indeed I am  thank you very much, make it a loud one! I am sure I shall be doing my usual "sing a little song in my head" trick to keep myself calm!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Welcome to the board Elle and congrats on the changes you've made so far!!

Looking forward to seeing the nabba pics once it's all over.


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi Elle!

Wow, well done on your brilliant progress and loads of luck for April :thumb


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Great progress in that amount of time Absolutley amazing

You should be very proud of yourself


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

hi welcome how that doggy ok i hope lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum :welcome:


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey and welcome again LOL


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Aw thank you guys! So many replies, so quickly! Awesome to meet you all... Helloooo!!!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

We're a friendly bunch :grouphug:


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Welcome to Musclechat.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Elle and welcome to the forum


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Welcome to my world sorry I mean musclechat

Was you 14st in September Elle?


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

13st 11 to be precise. I was still in denial up to about 3 days ago!!!!!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

franki dont try so hard just let it flow he he lol


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome to forum! Hope u find the site useful!

What was the biggest motivation to get you on your new path to competing?


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

It's something I have always looked at and been fascinated by. My mum's ex partner used to weight train in our garage, and drink what I considered "funny shakes". I think that the idea of being strong has always defined my idea of fitness.

I've never been an athlete, never been sporty or anything but always enjoyed lifting weights (including sawing my double bed in half at the age of 14 and moving it on my own, on my back, down the stairs and out to the garage. My mum was NOT happy).

Then in 2006, I was diagnosed with Crohns disease. I had a few bouts of illness, nothing serious- until 2008. I was seriously ill for 10 months- I eventually had a major operation in 2009 to remove 4 feet of my bowel, my ileum and repair of a fistula track. I spent that time (between sleeping) reading books and learning about nutrition and training. I originally planned to "run a marathon" (I thought it sounded quite impressive)- but my eye kept getting turned back to weight training, and I loved the whole concept of 1. sculpting my body and 2. pushing myself beyond the "limits" in my mind.

I pissed about with training for a while, not really sure what I was doing. Then I was fortunate enough to meet the best couple EVER who have been helping me ever since (you guys know WHO you are and will be reading this!!) I now am fortunate enough to know how to train, what to train, when to train. How to fuel my body properly. That I need rest, and I use EN supplements to my diet.

A lot of people keep saying to me I've achieved a lot in a short space of time- personally, I see it as, it took FAR too long for me to start doing it properly. If you get started on the right foot, there's no reason why others can't do the same.

I had a million reasons not to do this. But I don't make excuses anymore- I find ways around it. If I am exhausted or feel a bit anaemic, I switch up my split or move my cardio. I've made a few sacrifices to pursue my goals- but I have worked hard at making it part of my life, and not my WHOLE life- (remembering it's an achievement but I don't want to lose sense of "who" I am asides from bodybuilding)...

To keep me motivated daily, I look at other competitors who just ooze the essence of what it's about to me- which is strength, tone, health and still remaining feminine- that includes you Miss Grice, Miss Ottenbreit and Miss Fairbairn ;-)

Sorry, this might have been a bit long winded, LOL


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi Elle, welcome to the forum..  looking good btw!


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you, and hello!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

ElleMac said:


> It's something I have always looked at and been fascinated by. My mum's ex partner used to weight train in our garage, and drink what I considered "funny shakes". I think that the idea of being strong has always defined my idea of fitness.
> 
> I've never been an athlete, never been sporty or anything but always enjoyed lifting weights (including sawing my double bed in half at the age of 14 and moving it on my own, on my back, down the stairs and out to the garage. My mum was NOT happy).
> 
> ...


One of the bests posts I've read on the forum for a long time

Well done on what you've achieved and good luck for all the future plans


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Did look at the pic first then yanny lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MEEKY said:


> Did look at the pic first then yanny lol


Once or twice, LOL


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

23 times less then me i think or was 24


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Yann do you have a bell go off when Elle posts


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

ElleMac said:


> It's something I have always looked at and been fascinated by. My mum's ex partner used to weight train in our garage, and drink what I considered "funny shakes". I think that the idea of being strong has always defined my idea of fitness.
> 
> I've never been an athlete, never been sporty or anything but always enjoyed lifting weights (including sawing my double bed in half at the age of 14 and moving it on my own, on my back, down the stairs and out to the garage. My mum was NOT happy).
> 
> ...


Great post

Where is first comp?

Would defo come along and cheer you on my boys can make quite a bit of noise lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I think it ring just after urs frank told slow he he


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

MEEKY said:


> I think it ring just after urs frank told slow he he


Hahahaha

Yann must have some scouting operation becoz his on them babies rapido lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

U can't beat the big man for the young girls he got a school time table lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Couldn't see the pic so checked out your Facebook page

fair play to you even after battling through an illness which will have changed your life

you made a decision off your own back to put in place ways to change your life for the better!

Alot of people could do with taking a page outta your book!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

MEEKY said:


> U can't beat the big man for the young girls he got a school time table lol


I actually laughed out loud when I read that!!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> I actually laughed out loud when I read that!!


I thought you was going to put him straight, you c**t, LOL


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Elle sorry for hijacking ur thread ur story was lovely and I wish u all the best for the future xx


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MEEKY said:


> Elle sorry for hijacking ur thread ur story was lovely and I wish u all the best for the future xx


When you say it Meeky, everyone thinks 'Aw, that's sweet'

When I say it, everyone thinks 'You perv'

I just don't get it, LOL

And I apologise as well Elle, for the hijacking comments. You look great.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

meeky is as smooth as silk. he has a certain vulnerability about him. youre a big bastard so you dont, cant have it all yanny. lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

thank I try my best but it get harder as I get older but that was nice yanny lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> I thought you was going to put him straight, you c**t, LOL


There nothing to tell your a perv lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> There nothing to tell your a perv lol


Just spat my cup of tea out again!

Thanks mate, LOL


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I not taking the blame for this thread doggy use are picking me all time for hijacking Elle I try stopping them but they just bully me lots xx


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL U love being bullied Meeks!! My Mrs bullys me all the time but she loves me!!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MEEKY said:


> I not taking the blame for this thread doggy use are picking me all time for hijacking Elle I try stopping them but they just bully me lots xx


Stop picking on my mate Meeky lads, LOL


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

yanny it wont work for u bud u need the sad eyes like me like a little kitten wanting his milk lol


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

MEEKY said:


> yanny it wont work for u bud u need the sad eyes like me like a little kitten wanting his milk lol


a wee pussy


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

well yes but it work well for me over the years doggy


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

WELL it seems quite a commotion occured since I logged in yesterday. Thanks for the kind comments- and the banter between you guys= yep, leave you all to it, lol.

I'm competing NABBA South West on 29th April. I'll be the one with the trophy... (I'm kidding, I'm not actually that cocky, lol).

Today is posing seminar with Miss Universe Rachael Grice and Miss Britain Jo Fairbairn (see other threads).

Hope everyone is well today


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Did you all look after Mish?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

there is a posing seminar with Rach and Jo at Pro Strength in Swindon on saturday .... the best gym in swindon (just a quick plug)

good luck with the prep its a great show


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

ElleMac said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> I have been "meaning" to use this forum more for months and months now... but I finally made it... hurray! :bounce:


Welcome aboard!!

Hope you get some useful info...should at least balance the perv count!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Neil R said:


> Welcome aboard!!
> 
> Hope you get some useful info...should at least balance the perv count!


You're the one using 'pussy' in your signature Neil, lol


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Indeed, but I will be adding to the perv count, therefore must at least give a little info at some point.

However, given what i know about Elle & her motoring skills, I may have a few 'points' in hand! :lol:


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

My motoring skills? Have I nearly ran you over at some point or have I missed something? Pmsl!!!


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

you again elle ;-) xx


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

5 words:- Facebook. Diesel. Petrol station forecourt 

Or has your diet made you forget a conversation you had only last week? LOL


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Damn- I am losing the plot Neil. I actually had to think really long and hard as well... I remember now :-D :-D And Rach you can't get rid of me I am a pest :-D xx


----------

